# Grammodes cichlid "Mini Dovi"



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok so I found a fish im in love with. grammodes cichlid the mini dovi cichlid. Im looking to try and find 6 juvies so I can try for a breeding pair. They will be in a 75g tank. Im going to build a thin background for the tank but im curious as how to set it up with hiding spots that will allow for best breeding opportunities. Anyone ever have these fish and if so can you give me some pointers and where a good place to get hem from would be? I live in Indiana so I would probably end up buying off the net. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have no first hand experience with them however my better judgement tells me you will most likely need a 6ft aquarium for a pair. As far as where to find them, a spot in Broad Ripple, Indiana called The Reef had a few a month or so ago, may be worth giving them a call.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fish on Fire (Dec 13, 2012)

Grammodes will be fine in a 75 gallon tank. They don't get too big and take forever to grow. Just scape the tank like you would for any other SA cichlid. You can have some rocks and a clay pot (if you don't mind the clay pot look) and some driftwood. Anything would work. If you are willing to pay shipping, order some from Cichlids of America, Jeff Rapps, or any good online retailer. I would check locally first though, see if you can get your LFS to special order some for you if they don't already carry them.


----------



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

Well I got my wife to let me get a 220g tank so im gonna do something in it . Might get a male and put it in with an Oscar and a jaguar, maybe an arrowana. not sure what else.


----------



## Fish on Fire (Dec 13, 2012)

Bones221286 said:


> Well I got my wife to let me get a 220g tank so im gonna do something in it . Might get a male and put it in with an Oscar and a jaguar, maybe an arrowana. not sure what else.


Nice man, but be wary, she's going to ask for something in return and it's not going to be cheap. 

You can do a lot in a 220 and have plenty of dithers to lower aggression.


----------

